# Need help with PCIII please...



## deucehatchbacks (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok so I bought a PCIII and I know nothing about ithem...Is there anyway that I can get a map made from somewhere without having to take it to a shop? I wanted to take it but with my schedule being like it is (working offshore 21 on 21 off) I won't have time before Memorial Day...Is there anyway to maybe get a map made by my mods then emailed to me and I load it or anything like that? I would be glad to pay for a map if I could get one...Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

use my map

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2141&d=1264263438


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

just like he said. they have alot of maps on the forum just have to download them and install them on the pcIII.


----------



## deucehatchbacks (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks...I'm gonna try it and see what happens lol


----------

